# Nissan part numbers on SE-R skirts/clips



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

any one got the part number for em from the dealer cus i dont think anyone ever wants to part with these and no luck at the junk yard.
thx in advance


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

KevinFreeling said:


> any one got the part number for em from the dealer cus i dont think anyone ever wants to part with these and no luck at the junk yard.
> thx in advance



Hope this helps:


Bottom clips are two parts: 76500J and 76862A
Top clips are: 76895G, 76895GA and 76500J


I have no Idea how to post a picture or the exploded view on here so part number will have to do for now unless someone want's to help me.


Nissan GOD


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

im also lookin for the part number for the skirts
thanks alot for that tho


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Those are not complete part Numbers......Nissan Numbers look like this..........

xxxxx-xxxxx

I'm guessing those are PNC Numbers (Which are usually the first 5 digits)which would help a dealer find the Whole number.


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> Those are not complete part Numbers......Nissan Numbers look like this..........
> 
> xxxxx-xxxxx
> 
> I'm guessing those are PNC Numbers (Which are usually the first 5 digits)which would help a dealer find the Whole number.




You are correct, the last set of numbers are vehicle specific. 

If you order 76861M-5M025 (RH) or 76861N-5M025 (LH) you will get the skirt and all the clips with it.

Nissan GOD


----------



## KevinFreeling (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just call greg vogel at www.mossyperformance.com he will help you and probably get them for you


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

And if these resources don't get what you need I remember them being referenced as Altima sideskirt clips. Don't remember who it was but they went to hell and back to find this info so be thankful when you verify that those numbers are proper.


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

ok you ready for this one:
Mudguard Front LH :76853-0M025
Mudguard Front RH :76852-0M025
Mudguard Rear LH :76856- 1M125
Mudguard Rear RH :76857-1M125
Protector Mudguard:74778-1M100
Grommet-Screw :01281-00801
Grommet :76848-35F20 
Nut-J :01241-01031
Screw :01451-00841
Screw :01466-00341
Screw :01466-00241
Grommet-Screw :76848-4U010

If you go into a dealer tell them: B14U,Coupe, section 767. you will see the picture will all this parts on it. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
and no they are not referenced to the altima all the part numbers in the or post are not correct this are correct.


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

nissan1995 said:


> and no they are not referenced to the altima all the part numbers in the or post are not correct this are correct.



Not sure how my numbers are incorrect, they did come from the Sentra parts catalog. O well......


Nissan GOD


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

this are the factory numbers i work at a dealer.


----------



## Nissan GOD (Feb 8, 2006)

nissan1995 said:


> this are the factory numbers i work at a dealer.




Ooops! sorry you ARE correct. In the original post he had failed to list the year and model. SE-R has existed for several years. The numbers I supplied were for 2002-06 SE-R (B-15), I did not realize he wanted B-14 part numbers.
Glad that's all cleared up! :loser: 


Nissan GOD


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Here ya go.... :thumbup: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=68002&page=2&highlight=side+skirt+clips


----------



## nissan1995 (Mar 30, 2003)

on the profile it says he has a

Car: 5spd white 200sx (1.6) thats why i gave those number


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

nissan1995 said:


> on the profile it says he has a
> 
> Car: 5spd white 200sx (1.6) thats why i gave those number



Side skirts were not available on the 1.6L so if you want the skirts you got two choices... 

1. SE-R side skirts 
2. aftermarket skirts


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> Side skirts were not available on the 1.6L so if you want the skirts you got two choices...
> 
> 1. SE-R side skirts
> 2. aftermarket skirts


 That would be why hes asking for the part numbers on the SE-R skirts...


----------



## adifarulez (Jul 1, 2005)

Heelo guys, where can i get those front skirt? And how much it took cost?


----------

